# Scarlett Bordeaux



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_WWE or TNA should sign her, been a fan of hers since I first saw her before she got with ROH...dat ass is just amazing_


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

My lawd. Dat ass. :ass

She looks like a thicker version of Eva Marie.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

What a beauty :homer


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

She's awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


>


Can we just have a whole thread of GIFs of DAT RUMP, please? :yum:

If AJ can have one, so can this chick.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd kill for her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:​


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I am satisfied. bama4


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Ideal pornstar.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Best in the World 2013 was worth the price just because she got her top pulled off.

Sadly she had tape over her nipples


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet jesus 10/10


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Damn that is a sexy woman.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread wins the internet!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

TNA is not going to sign her because she has tits and an ass. She probably has no wrestling skills, even if she doesn't, TNA could always use her as a valet, like ROH does and train her in OVW or wherever the fuck their developmental system is now. 

I've always liked Scarlett, I hope she get's a major deal soon... If a company was going to sign a diva based on her curves, that would be WWE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

dat fuckin' ass :datass


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

AMAZINGGGG


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

So this is how ROH tries to compensate for their increasingly lackluster roster?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She hot but she won't get signed cause it not the 90s boobs and ass out.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven't seen one so I thought I'd get my balls .......sorry, the ball rolling













































































































:mark::mark::mark:

TO BE CONTINUED ....brb


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

THE REAL PERFECT 10 :done


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Rainmaka! said:


> THE REAL PERFECT 10 :done


:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I died when they put her to say she's inspired by Sasha, when actually her idols are Maryse and Gail Kim. :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BAYBAY !!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Think I'll call it a day after these :lol for now...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not much of a fan of women with large tattoos, but she is a fine looking lady


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> BAYBAY !!


:bow COLE THA GOD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

She's 10/10 indeed. First time I saw her it was love at first sight haha


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I fucking love this thread. Have no idea how she didn't have one already.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> BAYBAY !!


Dammit, Scarlett, get out of my Cole picture :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh hey Scarlett










Jesus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

IMO she is the hottest woman in wrestling right now.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Insanely hot.
One of those girls you just want to lay on a bed whilst you put your tongue to good work for hours.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn straight


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice tits and ass.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

:nice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry for any repeats


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

top 3.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Sorry for any repeats


You don't apologise for greatness :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett is just...perfect. Good lord.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Her ring gear is just kada






She's got potential in the ring too, most of the slopiness here was more on Kelly than it was on Scarlett.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MMMMD said:


>


that is some cool ass paint. Looks like something balor would wear.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Straight up fucking dime piece


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Redhead>blonde


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

hnnnnnnnnng


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

metallon said:


>


She looks incredible.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Dang she so fine


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why hasn't WWE signed her already ? She even was on Raw against Nia last year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why hasn't WWE signed her already ? She even was on Raw against Nia last year


Right, I was thinking that RAW match was going to lead to her signing with WWE but unfortunately that was not the case.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow. Is the correct word.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Right, I was thinking that RAW match was going to lead to her signing with WWE but unfortunately that was not the case.


Yeah, it's a shame. She belongs in WWE!


----------



## T.B.M.91 (Apr 26, 2018)

She is so pretty but I personally prefer her as a redhead. Shame ROH didn't keep her around.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is sooooooo perfect!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

metallon said:


>


This ROH? Who she managing?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a couple! Both need to be on WWE television!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd rather have Scarlett in WWE, but IW isn't bad either!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett & Katie


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Is her body real?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Blissmella said:


> Is her body real?


You bet your ass it is real, oh it is damn real! Scarlett is hot as fuck!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett's booty is just sooooo perfect!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

It's going to be a hot summer on Impact Wrestling!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thick :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

we did it guys! Scarlett's Picture thread finally has gotten long enough to warrant a "last page".


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I so love this girl!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

god this woman's body, her face, she's practically sculpted to be perfect


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hnnnnnnng


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And still she doesn't consider herself too good for taking bumps in a wrestling match! What a dreamgirl!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG, she is so sexy and she knows it!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

one of a kind, boy.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally here ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The Smokeshow ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the picts @metallon, she is quite stunning


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

She's a better red head tbh.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

top 5 dead or alive.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just watch this ...










:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Is that match posted on Youtube yet?...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so pretty ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## J_DoE (Aug 9, 2018)

nice


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So who's hype to see the Behind the Scenes Video to come like they did with Tessa?!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

HoHo said:


> So who's hype to see the Behind the Scenes Video to come like they did with Tessa?!


I'm hyped in everything that's about Scarlett!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't miss it!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I do wonder if Impact are trying to make her their version of Sunny (when she was hot), from 1997. Because I am totally getting Sunny vibes from her. More in her mannerisms, Sunny was never a wrestler. LO


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Didn't no about her until a couple of weeks ago,but she maybe the hottest chick in the business wow!! Plus I like that she has some charisma,and decent on the mic. She's definitely bringing sexy back to wrestling.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I do wonder if Impact are trying to make her their version of Sunny (when she was hot), from 1997. Because I am totally getting Sunny vibes from her. More in her mannerisms, Sunny was never a wrestler. LO


Sunny was more like a manager. Impact got very creative with this storyline, it's the perfect person to play it. Kind of surprises me how WWF nor even WCW never thought of the name in the late 90's, and never thought of giving a female her own little segment known as the SmokeShow. At the same time you can kind of tell they are poking fun at Eva Marie with something along the lines of "I can't wrestle...." even though we have seen her wrestle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030167996080300032


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't know the chick well, but I know I'd love to fuck her tits off.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't have any words ...




























:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036835061537099776


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett is doing some sick moves lately ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037447677519294478

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036835061537099776


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/Rw99Fbn.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God, she is so perfect!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Along with Naomi,Bayley,Toni Storm,Bliss,and Keira Hogan she has one of the best butts in the buisness no doubt.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG, that woman!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*She got a Kylie thing going on.*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh she makes impact that extra reason to tune in every week, hope she wrestles soon aswell, she's top 5 easy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is she a good wrestler?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

metallon said:


>


I've seen shooting stars, but never flying moons.

:gasm


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Is she a good wrestler?




She's ok , check her on YouTube dude, here's some more pics. She's k.o.ing that a$$ department after Liv Morgan haha then Mandy Rose @Stormbringer:laugh:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> I've seen shooting stars, but never flying moons.
> 
> :gasm



HAHA quote of the day so far that:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett is crazy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044443232422318080


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Another crazy move by Scarlett ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045918768046768128


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

so.. when is impact getting her to wrestle lawd


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046595411593572352


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

She seems like a chick who enjoys butt stuff.

I like that.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049077885733093376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049078431751835649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049079913641398273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049080474973458433


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jesus ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


https://i.giphy.com/media/lQeEWXMoN0lO0/giphy.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is perfect!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So fucking hot!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is unreal! How is it possible to be this sexy?! She is a queen, a goddes and an angel all in one!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hottest woman in the buisness! I can't wait for to go to wwe one day,she's what they want Mandy to be but better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr PPV420 said:


> Hottest woman in the buisness! I can't wait for to go to wwe one day,she's what they want Mandy to be but better.


Why? You think she would do the stuff she does now in modern WWE?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/YYa2utK.mp4


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Why? You think she would do the stuff she does now in modern WWE?


Simply because I don't watch Impact.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056033338178392064


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

We can send her DICK PICS!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

You don't think it is possible, but Scarlett always reaches new heights ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## johnsar979 (Nov 1, 2018)

metallon said:


>


One of the hottest girls in wrestling right now,reminds me of Maria Kanellis,not as hot as Maria but still,when she had red hair they looked like sisters


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

johnsar979 said:


> One of the hottest girls in wrestling right now,reminds me of Maria Kanellis,not as hot as Maria but still,when she had red hair they looked like sisters


I think Scarlett is way hotter than Maria!


----------



## johnsar979 (Nov 1, 2018)

metallon said:


> I think Scarlett is way hotter than Maria!


Oh, i think the contrary,for me Maria is basically a hotter version of Scarlett but i can´t blame you.Scarlett is super hot


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> I think Scarlett is way hotter than Maria!


Scarlett is someone who was born 20 years too late. She would have be massive star in Attitude era, where looking hot was enough to get a woman over. I don't mind eye candy as long as they are used as valet's or mouth pieces for a talent who can't cut promo's. I remember seen Scarlett in Stardom, and she definitely stands out for her looks (she wasn't awful as a wrestler) and I was surprised WWE didn't come knocking for her. But she's got a nice spot on Impact and probably have a more successful career on that show then she would in WWE.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059662464005140480


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

she has that sable/sunny vibe in terms of the combination of sexuality and charisma that she has, shame that she has to work in this bs period of wrestling where everything has been toned to not offend anyone, with the worst culprit being the biggest wrestling company in wwe who has no real competitors.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

karebear said:


> she has that sable/sunny vibe in terms of the combination of sexuality and charisma that she has, shame that she has to work in this bs period of wrestling where everything has been toned to not offend anyone, with the worst culprit being the biggest wrestling company in wwe who has no real competitors.


Funny considering her gimmick is "Bringing the Sexy Back" to wrestling. She even uses the word Hot-Shaming. 


That said, woman is the sexiest thing since sex


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So hot, so perfect! Love this woman!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Killer Smoke Show should be a thing on Impact.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I could never have sex with this woman. 

She's so hot, I'm certain my dick would melt if I got within 15 ft of her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL

What the hell is a Smoke Show?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Am i already dead, cause this is heaven!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlondOrdinaryBittern.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*DAMN SHE GOT THICK

WHERE DEM TITTIES COME FROM*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Have never seen any matches of hers (besides screenshots/gifs on here)

Is she actually any good? Or is she just attractive and wrestles in skimpy outfits that show off her amazing butt?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is decent in the ring, but she did some OMG-moment like moves in the past. Not bad in the ring, also not the very best. But she's always playing her gimmick very well and damn entertaining!


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I prefer her old look with the Becky-esque fiery red hair. I'm not getting this Barb Wire-inspired look.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky dude ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks terrible with short hair.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jericho-79 said:


> She looks terrible with short hair.


Scarlett could be bald and still wouldn't look terrible!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord im heaven! Scarlett is just oozing sexappeal!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Makes other hot chicks look average


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

the thing I like about Scarlett is she seems to genuinely like wrestling; unlike the Eva Marie and Liv Morgans of the world who won't stick around in the industry outside of the WWE.

Why else would she have spent so long in Ring of Honor only to make the jump to Impact?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VillainousSlimyGander.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky dude ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TestyRingedArgentinehornedfrog.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

At this rate Impact isn't doing anything with her in terms of storyline progression, AEW should sign her she still has a bunch of potential to be IT.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett then ...










... and now ...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086816622235566086


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn, so sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat ass ...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I know i'd have difficulties to focus on work if i worked around those buns.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my god, the fantasies coming to mind ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

With some fans ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089340411221544960


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

She is one filthy slutty bitch


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091012549901012992


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

A very young Scarlett ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

... and a very grown and very perfect Scarlett ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> ... and a very grown and very perfect Scarlett ...


Scarlett is just :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't believe how WWE didn't hire her yet, cause she has it all, even she is not PG. She not just has the looks, but can also wrestle and has lots of charisma.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> I can't believe how WWE didn't hire her yet, cause she has it all, even she is not PG. She not just has the looks, but can also wrestle and has lots of charisma.


I was hoping that they were going to hire her when she had that squash match on RAW some time ago.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I was hoping that they were going to hire her when she had that squash match on RAW some time ago.


Yeah, but she wasn't as big as a name back then. I bet they have an eye on her now!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Damn


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks damn good with a championship belt on her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094333720469954561


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095442424166371328


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That's so cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095519617307631617


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Imagine waking up to that every morning


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Imagine waking up to that every morning


Would truly be living the good life.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096968794784686080


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

She’s a modern day sunny, love her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wowwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WackyWorldOWrestli (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy days indeed


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Indeed ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bigger Versions


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ffs she’s a 11, love her


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Killer Kross is living our all dream right now ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol someone in the impact wrestling thread said that she is not hot and has a butterface smh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


> Killer Kross is living our all dream right now ...


Kross wins at life


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Cute Butt


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm really not that aware of her or her work.

But it's nice to see that some women still bring the eye candy to this biz.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is more than just eye candy! Scarlett can really go in the ring. She is pretty tough.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109138018915573765


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky Fella ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Scarlett being a smoking hot chick is more of a real "revolution" than what WWE are doing with their women. A female wrestler thats allowed to be feminine, and serious, and now mixes it up with the guys.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111825364236394496


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113602849642967042


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114258974524813318


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115895341528825861


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116908251763834880


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

metallon said:


>


WOW!!!! :x


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119726275642322944


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121968993164845057


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Kross is hilarious. Also, Scarlett hot.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122657521204899840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122658692011315200


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123436884812636160


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlett is badass!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125475320268775426


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday to our perfect 10!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127101191345848321


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

So let me get this straight. She wrestles men as well?

That's real feminism. UGH


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that's a close-up!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Life must be heaven for Killer Kross right now ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I really think WWE should sign Scarlett and Killer! They are ready for the big leagues!


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

My friend recently told me that Lacey Evans is the PG version of Scarlett Bordeaux.

I had no idea what he's thinking.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

metallon said:


>


That lucky bastard.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me she’s perfect


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

metallon said:


>


do they date IRL or is it just kayfabe?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jroc72191 said:


> do they date IRL or is it just kayfabe?


They are an item


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Good to see this going strong after two years roud


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)

She's on some other level of hotness. No one in wrestling even comes close imo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Edit: Nevermind it’s only a wig


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's been said before, it will be said again, Killer Kross is a lucky man.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok which one of you did this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140084449301995520

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Ok which one of you did this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140084449301995520
> ...


That "fan" is an total asshole and he has no respect at all! Never in my entire life i would do something like this! Scarlett certainly was not okay with it either, as you could imagine!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140394456908206080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140507601194692608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140507679657349121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140523329541103616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140569440758697984


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:garrett2


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

She is the perfect 10. By far the best booty and face in pro wrestling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154786064361492480


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That slight jiggle of the buttocks is where its at. :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hopefully AEW bound


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Is interest in Scarlett waning? Or is she just working less at the moment?

This thread used to get updates almost every day. Seems less active recently


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe she said there will be something big coming this fall, so let's wait and see.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two amazing women!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully it'll happen!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

metallon said:


> Hopefully it'll happen!




Do you really want her on NXT/WWE with it being PG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


> Hopefully it'll happen!


Sadly WWE would nerf Scarlett beyond repair.

You dont want that now do you.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I just wanna see her on a regular basis and since WWE is willing to go a little edgier, maybe she still can live up to her gimmick!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Stunning :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

JFC can someone sign her already. I don't care if its WWE, AEW or even Impact again, I want her on my tv screen


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Why don't I visit this thread more often?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And soon to be on NXT!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully we will see this in NXT soon!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Virus21 picture of Scarlett is probably how I see her looking once she goes with WWE. The day's of less clothes and looking like a 90's diva are out the window, no way is that flying in PG WWE. Good luck to her, I see her been like Lana was to Rusev, more a Valet and model for WWE then in ring worker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


FUCK!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is just too fuckin' hot!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh my lord. wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She better wearing this in NXT too!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

virus21 said:


>




She looks like Christy Hemme in that pic lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She looks like Christy Hemme in that pic lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah I’m not complaining with what I’m looking at, but it doesn’t look like her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She has blue hair now


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The one haircolor besides green, that she didn't had so far. Green of course is reserved for Shotzi. Scarlett really looks fuckin' hot, whatever her haircolor may be!


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She has blue hair now




I think that’s an Instagram/Snapchat filter. You can see it switch from blonde to blue


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BigRedCheese89 said:


> I think that’s an Instagram/Snapchat filter. You can see it switch from blonde to blue




Good point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hangman said:


> Oh my lord. wens3


Here is the video


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

WWE will nerf her, she oozes sex. Can't have that on a pg show unk2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191755409792651271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191755776899108865

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy for her success in getting to WWE, but damn, they're really gonna soften her sexpot image and my dick isn't happy about that!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


DAAAAAAMN! Outrageously gorgeous!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She’s literally the perfect woman for WWE. She’s a smoking hot blonde with big tits, who can cut a good enough promo, isn’t above doing some more risqué storylines, and can actually wrestle good.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Perfect 10


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's so unbelievably perfect!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

She is so unbelievably hot


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope they change her NXT look a little, she could be so much hotter.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Her new hairstyle is awful


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Upscaled images to 4K.













*Link to album:


http://imgur.com/a/nqCponv

*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AudreyHodges (May 26, 2020)

She is awesome!


----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)

*brand new Scarlett Bordeaux *


----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)

Another look at Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## John11 (Jun 16, 2020)

AudreyHodges said:


> She is awesome!


Who´s hotter, Scarlett or Mandy Rose?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hottest babe in the industry.


----------



## John11 (Jun 16, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Hottest babe in the industry.


Second hottest after Mandy Rose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

John11 said:


> Second hottest after Mandy Rose


Agree to disagree. Mandy is stunning tho.


----------



## John11 (Jun 16, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Agree to disagree. Mandy is stunning tho.


True


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

One thing I have noticed with Scarlett than most other women is that she barely tweets. Most of her tweets are retweet’s lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think Mandy and Alexa both have prettier faces than Scarlett. She's still a babe though


----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)

View attachment 89327


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)

View attachment 90968


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Who's the redhead

She's hot AF


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who's the redhead
> 
> She's hot AF


Girlfriend of one of the NXT wrestlers.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Girlfriend of one of the NXT wrestlers.


cool

That's a lucky person who's dating her for sure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## helldoe (Oct 17, 2020)

good


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328138745841938433


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Are there more pics of her posing with the titles she won?



Also her Barb Wire-esque attires were the best, I wonder what she'll be wearing if she ever wrestles in WWE 🤔


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

'


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KRISHNA KR SINGH (May 5, 2021)

metallon said:


>


sexy


----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

So this is random/irrelevant but i just noticed WWE (most likely) didn't let Scarlett use Bordeaux yet they still used it on her file names?

https://www.wwe.com/f/styles/gallery_img_s/public/all/2020/05/*BORDEAUX*_03042020ej_00035--383ff6563858ff620773a0ee67db023d.png

wtf 💀


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh i'm sure it's happy alright lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone needs to merge these two threads.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone needs to merge these two threads


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418743945736200195


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I merged the two threads


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Engaged!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Engaged!


Wow congratulations to the both of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUivKU2pwJy/


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

hottest woman in pro wrestling today


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452468243612962822

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVf890crRxL/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456634509823205376

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457806738573479941

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459163716700758021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Holy fuck. She's so hot, it's a crime honestly.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467315637181685760

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXG3W83p177/

She's back!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYCh8eTvyAb/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476722362028634124


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478163328543469569

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479551828480114690

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479923516669628428

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479551828480114690
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone on here subscribed to her OF page? Is it any good?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Has anyone on here subscribed to her OF page? Is it any good?


Not me. If they are not nude, I’m not subscribing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)

Her OF isnt active much... like 2-3 bikini pics a week .. i wouldnt recommend. Most of stuff on her OF all has a 30-40$ price tag which is just 4-6 bikini pics. She never even teases nudity.


december_blue said:


> Has anyone on here subscribed to her OF page? Is it any good?


----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)

Theres actually more hotter pics here , than in her onlyfans lol


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480635726857482250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Not sure it's smart for Scarlett to post pics in which she is the less attractive woman.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not sure it's smart for Scarlett to post pics in which she is the less attractive woman.


I don’t think she cares. She has a bunch of nerds paying tons of money to see her clothed. Not a bad gig.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t think she cares. She has a bunch of nerds paying tons of money to see her clothed. Not a bad gig.


 Fair point.


----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481659866758344705

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

december_blue said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483183573221920777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

dcruz said:


>


Gotta say fake lips and all she's still pretty damn hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485041327641296896

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485339394634665987

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=696290341391617


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZoIMF4Ap6N/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZo3SawgAj9/


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZmBTntslV-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZlyFIsDLkV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZni1WqtygU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZo4Aayjmi5/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZpMkNhJKJX/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490442177666822151


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She is live right now with Killer Kross







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


The bangs really work for her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The bangs really work for her.


I didn't even notice the bangs. Let me look again.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> I didn't even notice the bangs. Let me look again.


It took me a couple looks too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522765798510632965

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522772112691376128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522767663453323264
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


This is actually almost the view from my backyard where I live, and I know exactly where she's standing. I'm about 2 miles down the road towards the right side of this photo. The views out my window are beautiful, but it's too bad I didn't see Scarlett standing out there


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530600935428345856

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Scarlett won the 5th championship of her wrestling career last night


----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538727527170158597


















































































__
http://instagr.am/p/CfNB2pwh3xB/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540379392349818882


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

The sign behind her 😭



__
http://instagr.am/p/CgsfSmFJLlH/


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Yay!!! (but I'm gonna miss indie Smokeshow 🥲)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555735610576470016
from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Saw this in another place, pretty cool. Judging by her look on SD I'd say she's going to bring back the NXT aesthetic...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

New WWE profile render:


----------



## Richard Field (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Indie appearances this weekend:


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563331082337931265


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CiGqsjkAJaK/


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569179990779887618


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Weekend house shows:












__
http://instagr.am/p/CiZFKjOLH_T/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569207498221166594


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/xqgbw9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Scarlett 2x 60FPS GIF by u/Cheelai-is-Thick | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett 2x 60FPS GIFs by u/Cheelai-is-Thick on Gfycat




gfycat.com













Scarlett 2x 60FPS (2) GIF by u/Cheelai-is-Thick | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett 2x 60FPS (2) GIFs by u/Cheelai-is-Thick on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

There's a bunch of great pics from last night on socials:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cjf_mxjIRLD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CjeYm5nuu_2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cjf7Luur2mr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CjgBQYxr9g_/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett Bordeux GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett3CWW114 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett3CWW114 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Please change her Liv Morgan look, it’s embarrassing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

She is a doll I’ll give her that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beShali said:


> She is a doll I’ll give her that


I'd give her more than that.


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I'd give her more than that.


Well… you know… given the chance… Cough Cough


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ScarlettSD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share ScarlettSD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Yeah the Bliss-Morgan combo do look smashing on her. If you look at it this way, first in case miss Morgan decides to leave they already have a ‘replacement’, second she’s the alter ego Morgan , basically god forsake a public married Morgan, how could they miss to name her Scarlett Morgan the long lost sister she never met?

Edit: Yes, that basically sums up my whole existence for anyone who actually cares (tears emoji here).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SB GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share SB GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1697/1697985-4ca469f2ce6cab2b4f8d8662fe3903ed.mp4



@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett GIF by SWWCLUB | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett GIFs by SWWCLUB on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett Bordeaux GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett Bordeaux GIFs and Lucha Libre GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ScarlettSD010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share ScarlettSD010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Scarlett Bordeaux GIFs and Pro Wrestling GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## joshuaaaaa (3 d ago)

Hope we get to see Scarlett in the Royal Rumble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

